# NCEES



## tank (Sep 20, 2007)

I just submitted my application for NCEES. Does anyone know how long it typically takes for the application to process? (Given that your references respond quickly)


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2007)

you mean for the ncees record?


----------



## tank (Sep 22, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> you mean for the ncees record?



Yes, I mean the ncees record.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^ Give it about three (3) weeks to get something back in the mail. If you don't hear anything within a month contact Suzanne Lusk at NCEES Recrods Application - her phone # is in the application directions.

I am still trying to get my [email protected]#$&amp; personal references and one business reference cleared ldman:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2007)

Once all your supplemental info - references, transcript, license verifications, etc. are in, it takes about 2 weeks until the finished product is ready.

They are pretty prompt with it. It all comes down to how quickly your respondants respond.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Sep 24, 2007)

What is the NCEES record? You already have a PE? If so, what are you applying for?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 24, 2007)

NCEES Record - straight from the horse's mouth.

If you plan to practice in multiple states, it streamlines the reciprocity application. All your transcripts, references, experience listing, etc. are on file with NCEES. All you do is fill out the state's application form and tell NCEES to submit your record to that state board.

It beats having to hound your references for a month each time.


----------



## tank (Sep 24, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> NCEES Record - straight from the horse's mouth.
> If you plan to practice in multiple states, it streamlines the reciprocity application. All your transcripts, references, experience listing, etc. are on file with NCEES. All you do is fill out the state's application form and tell NCEES to submit your record to that state board.
> 
> It beats having to hound your references for a month each time.



Not really true... In Massachusetts, you still have to fill out a seven page applications, plus you need to provide a "pound of paper" of some the jobs you worked on....


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 30, 2007)

tank said:


> Not really true... In Massachusetts, you still have to fill out a seven page applications, plus you need to provide a "pound of paper" of some the jobs you worked on....


Oh yes, I'm sure a few of us around here can remember THAT app to fill out. :smileyballs:

For my app, I submitted two small (~20 pages each) calculation books photcopied front &amp; back. They accepted that for me. (For PE: Structural)


----------



## jascia1919 (Nov 19, 2007)

I heard reference letters are required for the applicants, not just only the name. Is it true? How many reference they need?


----------

